
Ask HN: Good newsletters/blog to sponsor? - bryanmgreen
My company is interested in the tech community and we&#x27;d like to sponsor or advertise in some good blogs&#x2F;newsletters.<p>What are your favorites that might be open to this?<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
Pretty much what [http://upstart.me/](http://upstart.me/) does. "Find targeted
email newsletters that you can sponsor"

